# Returned mail from WA address



## dash01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hello,

My grandpa is a timeshare holder and has been unable to contact WorldMark The Club about exchanging points.  He's almost 90 years old and doesn't have internet, so I'm trying to help him find some answers or get in touch with someone at WorldMark by letter or phone.  I apologize for using the wrong terms here as I'm new to all this.

From what I understand, he's trying to transfer RCI points, I believe.  Something about Vacation Village FL.  He filled out an exchange form, complete with credit card info, and mailed it to WorldMark The Club located on Willows Rd in Redmond, WA.  The letter was returned to him saying "not deliverable."  He's not sure why it got returned since he's mailed them forms in the past and it worked just fine.

Anyone know if the Washington address has stopped receiving mail?  I found another mailing address online for WorldMark located on Sea Harbor Drive in Orland, FL.  Has anyone had any luck mailing their exchange forms to that address?

He's tried calling three different phone numbers for WorldMark/RCI regarding this but waits 45 minutes each time and no one answers.  He's wondering if there's a phone number directly for someone in Exchange Plus?

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 18, 2021)

They left Bellevue.    Calling is probably best.  Wait times were universally terrible for awhile.  Now it seems to depend on when you call.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 18, 2021)

That sounds to me like he is trying to complete the RCI exchange plus process, where you can exchange a week with rci for extra Worldmark credits.

The contact info on the current form is:

Email - wbwexchange@wyn.com
• Mail - WorldMark by Wyndham 
 Attn: Owner Services: Process Support
 6277 Sea Harbor Dr
 Orlando, FL 32821

They don't have a direct line and the fee is now up to $129.


----------



## dash01 (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you!  I'll tell him to try calling when they first open.


----------



## dash01 (Sep 18, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> That sounds to me like he is trying to complete the RCI exchange plus process, where you can exchange a week with rci for extra Worldmark credits.
> 
> The contact info on the current form is:
> 
> ...



Yes I think that's exactly it.  He did mention something about one week point credits.  Thank you so much for taking the time to share this info!  Will pass it along to him today.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 23, 2021)

@dash01 Thank you for helping your Grandfather.

Just so you understand the transaction:
He owns a WorldMark account, X number of credits per year,
and
he also owns a week at Vacation Village in FL. He doesn't plan to use that week, so he is paying a fee to give that week to RCI Exchange Company, and in return he gets a certain amount of credits added to his WorldMark account.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 23, 2021)

@dash01:
On a different topic, if at some point your Grandfather decides to divest the Vacation Village, this thread may be helpful:








						Deedback with Vacationvillage
					

Hello all  I am in the process of returning my timeshare via a deedback programme to Vacationvillage resorts for a timeshare I had at Grandview Las Vegas.  I have sent back the notarised paperwork with the fee and have been told that the paperwork has now been sent to the County office for...




					tugbbs.com
				




Where is the VV that he owns? Orlando? Weston?


----------

